# from a clients point of view



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't get my poodle professionally groomed. My uncle has a cockapoo who gets professionally groomed. They always leave his face really long and his tail really long. I asked my uncle if he asked for it to be that way and he said "that's just how they do it." He obviously doesn't mind it. It would bother me, but I am sure they would cut them shorter if asked.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

This is kind of a different circumstance, but when I took Sophie in for her first groom I wanted them to try a Miami-type clip, and they wouldn't do it because she's just got her puppy hair. They told me they would only do a 'puppy clip'. I asked around on this forum and also called around to different groomers in the area and most everyone concurred that you should be able to try any clip on a puppy (may not look as good as an adult coat but will have same basic shape...). Since that groomer wouldn't do it, I'm trying out a different groomer that will do any clip. 

So I guess my answer is a groomer that won't do what you want, puppy hair regardless!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If it was her first time at a groomers, I wouldn't do a full body clip all over either. I like their first experience with my salon to be quick and non-traumatic. Her hair type would have nothing to do with that decision, worry about her future visits and how she enjoys her first groom would be my first priority.

Though your icon looks like she's had her F/F/T done before? How many times? I recommend about 3 before worrying about a full body haircut.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Since having Trina, I have taken her to quite a few different groomers. She never went to any of them a second time. A few issues that came up were one groomer put Listerine in Trina's ears, refused to clean her ears (she told me it would cause hemorrhaging in the ears), never clipping her nails, chopping her top knot, not bathing her and trying to cover it up by pouring so much grooming powder on her that the window had to be down to suck out all of it on the way home, and her being extremely stressed. Some not so good experiences! Those groomers had their own issues whether they were overworked or overbooked, inexperienced, or whatever! ****I know there are amazing groomers around here! Just didn't have the luck of finding them sooner! Now Trina is groomed by me. And I love it! So it all worked out! : )


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, the breeder was grooming her (FFT at least) weekly before she came to me to get her used to it. So it was her first groom w me. If the groomer had meant that, ok, but she specifically told me she wouldn't do anything else til adult coat came in. And she did take about an inch of hair off all over. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

My only complaint is that Cali always comes back from the groomer with "flood pants"! I've tried 3 groomers in town and they all clipped her feet too high. The 3rd groomer did the best job by far so I've stuck with her but Cali still has flood pants. I even showed the groomer where I wanted the feet clipped to but she insists that where she clips them to is the poodle standard. I've finally given up and just accept the fact her feet will be clipped higher than I like; her hair grows so fast the flood pants disappear in a few weeks anyway. Cali's breeder agrees that her feet are taken a little high but says at least she has pretty feet. :wink:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a fantastic groomer; been going to her for 15 years now; 14 with my Jake that I lost last year and a year now with Sunny. She is a pro, expert at hand scissoring, does not crate the dogs, and well, no complaints. She groomed in Europe and I think competed at Crufts, so I am uber lucky!!! She is in the Chicago area if anyone is near and wants to PM me. (Figured someone needed to do the "thumb's up" for their groomer)!


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

When a groomer won't listen and do what I ask. Then they skip doing his nails. We've been to three. None follow instructions, and I'm not asking for anything complicated or unusual (am I?).

1) Clip the body short - anywhere between 1/2" - 1" is acceptable
2) Blended topknot
3) Follow the lines I left for the FFT and sanitary

None have followed the lines for the FFT and sanitary. All gave Kohl a baboon butt, didn't shave down the front of his throat or follow the V pattern I had, clipped well above his eyes (not just trimming the eyelashes), and like others mentioned, gave him significant high water pants. They've also shaped his topknot really weirdly. All of this is annoying, but Kohl was clean and happy so I know he was well-treated which is the most important thing. 

I will say, though, that this last experience just about did me in. Up until this point, Kohl has had a puppy flag tail. I'd shave maybe 1/2" - 3/4" at the base and trim the rest to keep it under control. This woman (who owns a standard, BTW) shaved SIX INCHES of his tail and left him with this assinine limp baseball-sized tuft of hair at the end. Then she has the nerve to complain to me in a put-upon tone that she 'had such a hard time shaping him because his hair is just so puppy-soft'. 

No kidding. Think that's because he's, I don't know, A PUPPY!? Maybe this is why I keep him in a puppy-friendly cut rather than try to style a ball on the end of his tail and on the top of his head?

*Sigh* 

Oh, well, guess I get to try a German-style tail a bit sooner than I had planned. Haven't done it yet. I'm waiting for the shaved hair to grow out enough that his tail doesn't look like a rat's.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh man, some groomers just aren't poodle savvy, they just think they are! Sorry you guys have been stuck with some of these!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's a little toy girl I groom, the previous groomer that I replaced used to clipper her legs, I hand scissor them and mom has been VERY happy with the change. (She's recently come down with very painful luxating patella, so I've been keeping her shorter than this)


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry guys...as fluffyspoos said, not all groomers are poodle savvy. In fact, most aren't. And you know, the basics aren't that difficult....I don't understand why more groomers don't learn them better!

ETA: what a cute dog and fabulous groom fluffyspoos!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank ya, missy! <3

Toy: I'm fabulous you say?









Yes she is a bit bowlegged, that's after the improvement! I did a #5 on her body and scissor blended the legs, and shaved her front feet to the first join just beyond the toes.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My groomer with over 40 years of experience retired. I had to go to another groomer who has 15 years of experience. I asked for a miami trim and look what I got.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

That toy poodle looks amazing, Fluffyspoos! You are so talented! I'm in love with those ears on her! I have seen a couple toys in public but none looked like that! : ) How long have you been grooming?


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow theses are horror stories! I know spot of groomed at my salon prefer not to do popes because of them taking a lot of time and they don't make much money off of them. Its seems like the most frequent complaint is with communications.sorry you've experienced such bad groomers


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> My groomer with over 40 years of experience retired. I had to go to another groomer who has 15 years of experience. I asked for a miami trim and look what I got.


Did you pay for that?!  :lol:

I with bookmark this thread for a bad day. It makes me look extremely skilled and competent, even though I think of myself as an average-skilled groomer.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Our groomer is fabulous and loves our dogs! (the previous chow/retriever mix and the new poodle) I mean really, really LOVES our dogs! And, our dogs LOVE him! 

And he is well trained - He is always going to some class or something and is going to a special poodle class this week to learn more about banding and show grooming (since we are headed to one big show - it may be our first and last, but he is still learning for us, and for any other show poodles he has in the future...) 

And he is MOBILE - comes right to our house with the van and comes right into the yard to play fetch for a bit when the groom is over! 

He lives nearby, has rescue bichon's - we've been to his home, know his wife and dogs, etc. When we had our farewell dinner for the old dog, Trapper, he came to say goodbye. When we brought home the new puppy, he and his wife were some of the first visitors... He has laughed and cried with us over the last few years. 

We could pay less to go to petco or somewhere, but then we'd likely have horror stories. We chose him when the old dog, Trapper, got a little too frail for the bathtub and way too old for the cold water of the garden hose, and was really not grooming himself anymore. Our priority was finding a groomer who would gently care for our old dog, keep him comfortable, give him a break if needed, etc. With the new puppy, it's been a bit different, but we are still incredibly happy with our groomer! 

I wish everyone had this sort of groomer experience!

sarah


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope you guys don't feel offended, but I am taking a few photos out for myself as well.

I need a reminder it could be worse. I have made mistakes on squirmy show pups, but have always been able to blend things away. I get upset over millimeters out.... I am very hard on myself, yes, but if I want to win in Silver, we have to be better than perfect. It looks like these people have no idea of coat on a Poodle. 

I do pet grooms as well, for people... There is no way you can't scissor most cuts into a pup. I would be cautious with too much of a shave for a first groom, if pup had never been groomed before. I think alot of commercial groomers that work at "Chains" are pushed to pump out as many grooms in a day as possible, so every breed gets the generic shave regardless of what the owner wants. Even if you are good and capable, volume, and the paycheque wins! 

I have had to fix a few errant trims when my people have gone for the "Special". I feel bad for the dogs. Try to find someone with Poodles in your area. People that show are often willing to groom a few dogs on the side. 

They can give your baby the individual attention, and should be at least adequate at grooming. Some with other breeds are often great too, as they know what a Poodle looks like.

Paragon


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

My new groomer, who I'm going to on Tuesday, owns a beautiful standard parti that I met (she actually took time to meet w us beforehand!), is actually grooming out of our vet's office, showed me a pic of her poodle when she had her in a beautiful continental, took a special poodle grooming cert. class.... I liked her right away and she seemed great with Sophie. I have high hopes!!  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ambitious groomer (Mar 21, 2011)

*I know it's hard to find a good groomer*

I work at one of the chain stores, and though mine is one of the better ones, there are still things that I have to pretend don't happen. (i.e. damp dogs going out, clean feet with lots of hair between the toes and around the nails, ect) most of those groomers don't make any effort to further their knowledge. To me that's one way to get an IDEA about a groomer is to ask what they do to better themselves. I spend a lot of my free time on here, at shows (both confirmation and grooming conventions), and finding groomers better than I to work with me and critique my work. You can ask for references or pictures of their work. I'm sorry to hear so many of you have had such terrible experiences. I'm glad to hear these comments. It makes me ponder my own interactions with my clients and how I come across. 

I do get loads of pressure to push out more dogs from management. I asked in my interview weather I would have control over my quality. I have moments with the managers regularly about taking more dogs each day. I hold my ground every time. It's a choice to value quality. I also get paid less than those that don't care about their quality. I get a higher end clientele so get to do the grooms I want more often. To me that's a fair trtrade.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

ambitious groomer said:


> I work at one of the chain stores, and though mine is one of the better ones, there are still things that I have to pretend don't happen. (i.e. damp dogs going out, clean feet with lots of hair between the toes and around the nails, ect) most of those groomers don't make any effort to further their knowledge. To me that's one way to get an IDEA about a groomer is to ask what they do to better themselves. I spend a lot of my free time on here, at shows (both confirmation and grooming conventions), and finding groomers better than I to work with me and critique my work. You can ask for references or pictures of their work. I'm sorry to hear so many of you have had such terrible experiences. I'm glad to hear these comments. It makes me ponder my own interactions with my clients and how I come across.
> 
> I do get loads of pressure to push out more dogs from management. I asked in my interview weather I would have control over my quality. I have moments with the managers regularly about taking more dogs each day. I hold my ground every time. It's a choice to value quality. I also get paid less than those that don't care about their quality. I get a higher end clientele so get to do the grooms I want more often. To me that's a fair trtrade.


*ambitious groomer*: I admire you for taking the stand you do! It can't be easy to take a wallop in the wallet--but _THANK YOU_ for caring more about the dogs than the moola, and for working so hard to perfect your skills. I hope one day you own a shop of your own where you're booked solid months in advance, and deeply appreciated by your clients. 

*paisley pup*: The whole grooming thing was new to me when I got Chagall three years ago. My former dogs were "wash and wear" types. Enter the poodle and all that glorious hair and the grooming adventure began! My only "issues" with pro groomers were repeat razor burn (yeah, I know it happens!) and a reluctance to do a Miami trim. My solution was to learn to groom my own poodle. I was fortunate to locate two groomers who were willing to give me lessons. Best money I ever spent, aside from plunking down the $$$$$ for Chagall himself. 

The one _very_ unpleasant, and unusual, experience I know of with a groomer involved a friend of mine. She left her Bichon, Stacy Mae, with a groomer who apparently fell asleep on the job! While she was "napping," Stacy Mae, who was noosed, slipped off the table and was briefly choked and horribly frightened. The groomer's colleague, who had been bathing a client's dog in the adjacent room, walked in on the commotion. She told my friend what happened, she also told the shop owner. Apparently this wasn't the first "siesta" the groomer had taken; it seems a medicine she routinely took caused her to be drowsy. The shop owner offered to have Stacy seen by a vet, at her expense, and did not charge for the groom. The weary groomer is no longer at the salon.


----------



## Wilbur5 (Jan 25, 2012)

This thread really makes me appreciate my groomer! Gibbs is my first poodle and first dog that needs to be groomed. When Gibbs goes to his groomer, it is like he is at a day spa, LOL! He is so pampered, no kennels. Even though Gibbs goes to the groomer about every 5 weeks, she asks me every single time how do I want him clipped. She ALWAYS does exactly what I ask for and Gibbs is always happy to see her. When I pick him up, she tells me how he bahaved (never had any issues) and makes sure he is groomed to my liking! I feel really blessed to have found her.

I'm sorry to everyone else who have had horrible experiences. Those are the groomers that give a bad name to the grooming world as a whole, but there really are fantastic groomers out there, although hard to find sometimes.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

A groomer who is not nice to the dogs is my biggest complaint. Poodles lives are one big bath. They go to the groomer a lot over their lifetimes. Mine love their groomer and the groomer has listened and improved tremendously. When i first started going to her I did get a few trainwrecks of grooms, but since the dog liked her and she was young I decided to work with her. 

Bonnie gets exactly what I want now. She still loves going, too. Sometimes you have to look beyond a few mistakes if otherwise you like the groomer. If she didn't listen and learn than I would find someone else. 

I took Bonnie and Jazz this morning. Bonnie for a full groom, Jazz for a bath and blow out. The breeder accused the groomer of trimming Jazz' topknot last week and the groomer adamantly denies touching him with scissors. I believe her and took him back. 

BOTH dogs ran in with tails up and jumped up on the gate to say hello.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

*A groomer who is not nice to the dogs is my biggest complaint. *

Outwest just said that but I want to say it again. I can forgive almost anything, but not this. Groomers have to be nice to my dogs. When I had my first poodle, Sophie, I had a terrible experience with two commercial groomers. Long story, but both were very rough with the dogs. Sophie hated them so much, that I started grooming her myself and did that for about 6 months or a year. I am really bad at grooming and I hate doing it. Finally someone at the dog park told me about Michelle, a poodle breeder who does grooming from home and/or at clients' houses. I have a dog bath at home so now Michelle comes to my house and grooms my dogs. She is a fabulous groomer--she has done show coats on her own poodles. As you can see from the photos below, I am not a big fan of show coats for my dogs. She does a great job of the simple clip that I want, and most importantly, she treats my dogs with the kindness that they deserve. We are all very happy.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

tortoise said:


> Did you pay for that?!  :lol:
> 
> I with bookmark this thread for a bad day. It makes me look extremely skilled and competent, even though I think of myself as an average-skilled groomer.


I paid because I was too shock to react when I was there to pick him up. Then the owner of the new shop saw us on the street a week after that grooming session, she was shocked and asked, "Did we do that?" I had to say yes and she asked me to bring Nickel to the shop again and she would give him a free grooming and she kept apologizing to me.

Before my old groomer retired, he gave me a few lessons so I have been doing some easy trimming on Nickel myself and then summer came and I thought maybe it's good to take my boy to a professional groomer to get a Miami trim and then I could follow the pattern and then I got those painting brush fluffs :afraid:

In the attached picture, I'm growing him back to a Lamb (not there yet, but ….)


Grooming done by our retired groomer.
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

He's such a wonderful guy. He's kind to Nickel and introduced my boy to the grooming process gently. He gave me free grooming lessons before he retired. He showed me how to do some daily grooming routines (ear-cleaning, etc) and gave me discount when Nickel went in with almost zero mat.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> My groomer with over 40 years of experience retired. I had to go to another groomer who has 15 years of experience. I asked for a miami trim and look what I got.


_E-gads_ *schnauzerpoodle*! So sorry that happened to Nickel. Bad haircuts are just a part of life sometimes, I suppose. I remember your long-time, wonderful groomer. I do hope he's enjoying his relocation and retirement, that would (sorta) make it worth handsome Nickel having to regrow some hair! Nickel still shines, Josie, no worries, he still shines brightly! I think we have a right to _expect_ a groomer to treat our poodles well, and to do a decent job. Wish that happened 100% of the time!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have always done Carley myself. She had never been to a groomer. But I used to take my Shih tuz's . I would tell them I don't care if you make a mistake, I don't care if you don't finish ect. I just want my dogs to like you... I have used 3 groomers, all did a great job. My dogs liked them! 

When I first got my Shih tuz. I told the groomer to just trim her all over. She said even her face? I said yes, she said are you sure? I said yes. I came back to a hairless dog, face and all...lol I learned fast that a trim does not mean the same thing to a groomer that it means to my hair dresser. lol


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Yikes! I think if my groomer retired, THEN I'd learn to groom myself. But, not until. I guess if it were me I'd get rid of the bracelets (that's just me) and scissor them even and let Nickel enjoy the cool air on his body as it grows out. That's the nice thing about hair....it grows and if he's anything like Sunny, it grows FAST. Nickel is still adorable -- but yep, if Stacy retired I'd be reading my Shirley Kalstone book from cover to cover. Good luck!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> I have always done Carley myself. She had never been to a groomer. But I used to take my Shih tuz's . I would tell them I don't care if you make a mistake, I don't care if you don't finish ect. I just want my dogs to like you... I have used 3 groomers, all did a great job. My dogs liked them!
> 
> When I first got my Shih tuz. I told the groomer to just trim her all over. She said even her face? I said yes, she said are you sure? I said yes. I came back to a hairless dog, face and all...lol I learned fast that a trim does not mean the same thing to a groomer that it means to my hair dresser. lol


When I used professional groomers, they were those recommended to me by other poodle owners. I went to their shops _before_ ever leaving Chagall with them to watch how they worked. I waited outside to speak with other clients to see what they had to say about their dogs' grooming experience. Each time I went, I brought several photographs of the trim I was requesting. I told the shop owner I wanted to be called if the groomer, or Chagall, was having any problems. 

I am of the mindset that going to a professional groomer one is well entitled to _expect_ their dog to be well-treated and have a good experience, and also to be well groomed. I well understand there are times when there can be confusion about what the trim should be exactly, sometimes perhaps a bit more hair comes off than the customer might have wished. But any dog going to a groomer should be handled in such a way that the experience is a good one. Not every dog is going to love being groomed. Not every trip to the groomer is going to be the same; different dogs in the shop at different times changes things. But the way the groomer handles and attends to the dog, that should be aces, _always!_:nod:


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

stealthq said:


> All gave Kohl a baboon butt,
> 
> 
> Up until this point, Kohl has had a puppy flag tail.



What do you mean by a baboon butt and a puppy flag tail? I googled for puppy flag tail but didnt find anything. (Was afraid to google for baboon butt. :laugh: )


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

stealthq said:


> None have followed the lines for the FFT and sanitary. All gave Kohl a baboon butt, didn't shave down the front of his throat or follow the V pattern I had, clipped well above his eyes (not just trimming the eyelashes), and like others mentioned, gave him significant high water pants. They've also shaped his topknot really weirdly. All of this is annoying, but Kohl was clean and happy so I know he was well-treated which is the most important thing.
> 
> I will say, though, that this last experience just about did me in. Up until this point, Kohl has had a puppy flag tail. I'd shave maybe 1/2" - 3/4" at the base and trim the rest to keep it under control. This woman (who owns a standard, BTW) shaved SIX INCHES of his tail and left him with this assinine limp baseball-sized tuft of hair at the end.



I groomed a red poodle yesterday, I think he was a mini (toys and minis that clients bring in sadly look the same in this day and age of puppy mills), I was so surprised by how his haircut looked. The front of the topknot was a tad shorter than I would have liked, but not terrible - but whoever groomed this dog before did not know how to shave feet. They were shaved way too high. The dog also had a baboon butt that was growing in and the base of the tail was shaved WAY too much. The butt looked like a dart board with a large bull's eye (the dog's tail) sticking out of it. Instead of just shaving the little bits around the anus, the groomer got clipper happy and shaved a large circle around the tail. The dog also had his front leg shaved from a neuter, I just had to shape the hair around it the best I could. I also thought the dog was a lot older but it turned out he was a 6 month old puppy! Explained a lot of his behavior lol. I shaved his feet to the proper line, fixed the base of the tail, and blended the baboon but away. Also gave him a decent topknot. I asked the other groomer "What salon do you think groomed this dog like this?" and she answered that sadly, it could have been any of the salons around here. So sorry you guys have to go through this!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What an interesting thread.schnauzerpoodle I laughed out loud when I saw Nickel. Thank goodness hair grows back. What a crime to do that to a handsome poodle. My groomer nicked Swizzle in a very sensitive area once and did not tell me, she did not notice it and she sometimes does not shave above the nose right but I am feeling pretty good about her now. I do think grooming is a difficult job and I appreciate that my groomer is nice to Swizzle. Fluffyspoo that toy looks great. I wish you lived by me. I would bring that photo to my groomer but Swizzle has soft hair.


----------



## Russell (Oct 8, 2012)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> My groomer with over 40 years of experience retired. I had to go to another groomer who has 15 years of experience. I asked for a miami trim and look what I got.



is this groomer with 15 years experience on mind altering drugs?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Russell said:


> is this groomer with 15 years experience on mind altering drugs?


LOL~ She said she's more interested in grooming terriers. She does a very good job with my friend's Westie, to be fair. Oh well… she's nice to Nickel.


----------



## Russell (Oct 8, 2012)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I paid because I was too shock to react when I was there to pick him up. Then the owner of the new shop saw us on the street a week after that grooming session, she was shocked and asked, "Did we do that?" I had to say yes and she asked me to bring Nickel to the shop again and she would give him a free grooming and she kept apologizing to me.
> 
> Before my old groomer retired, he gave me a few lessons so I have been doing some easy trimming on Nickel myself and then summer came and I thought maybe it's good to take my boy to a professional groomer to get a Miami trim and then I could follow the pattern and then I got those painting brush fluffs :afraid:
> 
> ...



So sorry you had a bad experience - your boy is super we love him he is a super colour and so handsome :angel:


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

*The groomer must treat dogs well*

I am looking for a first groomer until I can do it myself might be a while before I learn but I know where not to go.....At our biggest animal hospital here, they have a grooming business in the same building. I realize some dogs can be yappy, but there are ways to calm them down. I was bringing my dog in for shots at the vet when I heard the grooming "lady" upstairs screaming very loud "SHUT UP, GOD JUST SHUT THE ----- UP". 
It was so unprofessional not only to traumatize the dogs like this but the use of profanity... I complained to the Vet but he just shook his head and said they were a different business..
Imagine how this would affect the dog she was working on? She wont get her hands on my baby thats for sure..


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Some people shave the feet high without knowing, some people shave the feet high because mom asks to. Here's a little toy I groom, she gets a jacket and pants with feet shaved high. It's old fashioned, but that's how mom wants it done, I refuse to shave more of her bum or around her tail, though! She has a short dock and a low tail set, so that makes doing her rear difficult.

She's not being choked, the lead is actually pretty loose.









I promise I don't do that on all my poodles! Proof!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Yikes! You say that poodle's mom actually asks for that clip?! 

As others have said, how the dogs are treated and also safety are most important to me. Hair grows back. I can deal with imperfect clips. Lord knows that's all I can manage myself! 

I don't think the horror stories I've seen and heard about need to be mentioned in any great detail. But twice bitten, once shy. I can't blame hovering pet parents. What's the problem anyways as long as some ground rules are set and obeyed? Keep quiet, no waving arms or attracting attention, keep their distance, etc.?


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

We are working on Hazel's tail... first person I had just trim her as a puppy took to much off and groomer thought I liked it that way. Communication is the key for me  If I talk she will listen lol. She is working on the tail and I decided I wanted her more poufy after going to the last dog show so that is also in the plan. I know she will require more brushing but I already like she doesn't look like she has sticks for legs.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Some people shave the feet high without knowing, some people shave the feet high because mom asks to. Here's a little toy I groom, she gets a jacket and pants with feet shaved high. It's old fashioned, but that's how mom wants it done, I refuse to shave more of her bum or around her tail, though! She has a short dock and a low tail set, so that makes doing her rear difficult.


I REALLY appreciate that you_* listen *_to what the owner wants, and accommodate her wishes!! :thumb: It was actually a groomer's failure to do likewise that motivated me to become a home-groomer. I once asked the groomer to put Chagall in a Miami and he gave me such "bag of suds" about it, telling me how he _hates_ the trim and how it looks "stupid" growing in and makes a poodle look all out of whack. I decided right then and there to learn how to groom Chagall myself. I _do _understand a groomer offering his or her suggestions, or even declining to do something they feel is ill-advised, but to dismiss a customer's choice of style _entirely--_well, that doesn't sit well with me at all. BTW, I have been mighty happy with my home-done Miami on Chagall, so _ha!_ to that groomer for being deaf to my request.:aetsch: He would otherwise have had a customer for life.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I wanted to make myself clear in case what I wrote is misrinterpreted. My comment about that clip wasn't a judgement on your grooming abilities. You did it well but no matter how well executed, it just looks funny to me.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

msminnemouse - I know what you mean. I also believe that a dog's build determines which clip will look best, proportional, etc. and that is the indication of a good groomer. Now, I don't have a favorite clip, but definitely know if it doesn't look right to me. My groomer is a pro, and I mean that literally -- she is from Scotland and groomed at Crufts, etc., years ago and did show her own dogs (scottie's). That said, I will always defer to Stacy if I ask for a this or that, and she says, "nope, won't work on Sunny, etc." and I don't second guess her. Stacy grooms as if it's a piece of art, and it is proportional and brings up the best features of the dog, IMO. For instance, Chagall looks great in his miami -- but he has nice long legs. A dog with shorter legs or broader torso might not look good in that clip. I think a good groomer will consider what the client wants and explain why they think it will look good (or not); but at the end of the day, the one writing the check makes the decision. (Even though I always defer to my groomer, but have been going to her for 15 years, so totally trust her suggestions.)


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I promise I don't do that on all my poodles!


Fluffyspoos, is the clip on the white poodle called a "lamb" clip? That's the direction I'm trying to go with Cali. Would you mind if I copied your picture to show my groomer?


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> My groomer with over 40 years of experience retired. I had to go to another groomer who has 15 years of experience. I asked for a miami trim and look what I got.


OMG! What can I say, OMG! Speechless!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

*Maintenance Product Questions*

EDIT what the... I went to make a new thread and I dc'd and it posted everything here... Sorry!!


----------



## critterclipper (Jun 13, 2010)

I just wanted to add that not all corporate groomers do hack jobs  I have been grooming 5 years and have won competitions on terriers and poodles and have show spoos myself. I also value my quality over quantity and its up to me how many dogs I do in a shift. They give us a goal but don't berate us for not meeting it.. Just a "do your best to drive business" kind of mentality. So do call around, ask about each groomers specific strengths and weaknesses. Btw I am in the Chattanooga area if anyone is looking 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

caroline429 said:


> Fluffyspoos, is the clip on the white poodle called a "lamb" clip? That's the direction I'm trying to go with Cali. Would you mind if I copied your picture to show my groomer?


Yup! Just a lamb clip, though that's different for a lot of groomers. For Toy here, I do a #5 on her body, and do sort of a schnauzer pattern on her back legs and blend that in really good (no thunder thighs)

Here's a view from behind









And I doodled this up really fast, this is kinda the pattern I follow. Whether or not I leave a crest depends on if the owners leave collars on the dogs, and if they brush them.









If your groomer doesn't do the job you wanted the first time, do give them another chance, bring references in and charts on how you want it done. Here's a whelsh terrier the first time I groomed her without references.









And the second time I did her after mom brought in a sheet telling me the blade lengths and the correct patern

















This is also pretty similar to how I do my poodle patterns, except I don't leave the skirt on the chest and belly like I do with the W.Terrier.

VERY IMPORTANT! Make sure to tell your groomer to SCISSOR the legs, using a blade will NOT get these results! You may have to pay extra.

This same pattern on a lhasa, her front legs are horribly deformed (feet point almost backwards) and this clip helps hide it. This is a #3 on body, 5/8" guard comb on legs, then scissor finish. I cleaned up that piece of hair on her inner thigh after I took the picture. doh!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Same clip on two other poodles I do, but they get teddy heads.

#5 bodies, scissor blend legs.

















Sorry! I'll stop filling the thread with grooms now!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Sorry! I'll stop filling the thread with grooms now!


I love looking at pictures of grooms.  Your pictures have been a real help. I'm going to copy a few and take them with me the next time Cali goes to the groomer.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, they all look fantastic! Your scissoring is amazing. Do you do Japanese styling?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My style is based off of Japanese style, but I would definitely attempt it if a client of mine was interested. Thanks!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh MY Gosh I love before and after photos. Im so lost..... my 6 1/2 month standard hs 4-5" hair and Im scared to take him to a groomer here until I find one used to spoo. The pics really help.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Fluffyspoo, these before and after shots are amazing. Thank you for posting these.


----------

